# XIAMEN | Jinyuan Investment Group Headquarters | 215m | 45 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Jinyuan Investment Group 厦门金圆集团



非常抱歉！您现在无法访问此页。


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks like this project is now under construction. In this 4K screenshot, one can see it peeping behind the 150-200m high Winland IFC Towers.
Lovely day to go to the beach in Xiamen as well.


https://www.ixigua.com/7074740657490756133?logTag=49065d11e557477c3c0a


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more buildings with round edges


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP：Jinyuan Investment Group Headquarters, Xiamen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-24 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-27 by 城九建


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------

